# Welche Downloadgeschwindigkeit haben Sie mit Ihrem DSL-Anschluss?



## Administrator (28. Januar 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Blackout (28. Januar 2005)

Hm da fehlt mir der Eintrag 5MBit.... Hab HanseNet und die 5MBit gibts schon seit Januar 2004...


----------



## Mahatma77 (28. Januar 2005)

Blackout am 28.01.2005 02:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm da fehlt mir der Eintrag 5MBit.... Hab HanseNet und die 5MBit gibts schon seit Januar 2004...


Poser!   Für Dich steht da extra "Andere Bandbreite"


----------



## steppenork (28. Januar 2005)

Warum gibt es nur "Ich habe NOCH kein DSL"? Für mich fehlt die Option "Ich habe kein DSL und brauche es auch nicht, weil ich einen anderen Breitbandanschluß habe". OK, ist etwas lang, aber macht nix.


----------



## UISScorpien (28. Januar 2005)

Naja, oich geh mit 1536 KB /s rein...und bin zufrieden !


----------



## Damaskus (29. Januar 2005)

Cable ist doch viel cooler als DSL   
hab 2048/512 naja, ganz ok


----------



## firewalker2k (29. Januar 2005)

Kabel-Internet ist aber auch Kabel-*DSL* ^^

Und da steht ja in der Frage "..DSL-Anschluss" und nicht "T-DSL.."


----------



## ApF3LsAfT (29. Januar 2005)

hab nur 384 kb/s


----------



## Damaskus (29. Januar 2005)

firewalker2k am 29.01.2005 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Kabel-Internet ist aber auch Kabel-*DSL* ^^
> 
> Und da steht ja in der Frage "..DSL-Anschluss" und nicht "T-DSL.."



grr, ja kann stimmen. sonst steht doch bei so umfragen immer : ...haben sie mit ihrem A-DSL Anschluss


----------



## Joe_2000 (29. Januar 2005)

SYSTEM am 28.01.2005 02:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Wow, ich darf mich mit 2,6% anderer PCG User zu den DSL "Lightern" zählen!    

Joe


----------



## spassiger (29. Januar 2005)

Ich habe mal einen ausgefallenen Tarif: 1600 Down / 256 Up


----------



## blasmnwhism (30. Januar 2005)

wieviel bezahlt ihr eigentlich alle für euren dsl anschlus
ich hab grad ma 512 kb aber kostet nu 20 €


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (30. Januar 2005)

blasmnwhism am 30.01.2005 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> wieviel bezahlt ihr eigentlich alle für euren dsl anschlus
> ich hab grad ma 512 kb aber kostet nu 20 €



1Mbit (analog DSL) -> ~16€ Grundgebühr + 30€ Flat


----------



## INU-ID (30. Januar 2005)

3 MB FairFlat bei 1&1.

25€ Grundgebühr, bis 10Gig 15€, bis 40Gig 50€ und ab 40Gig Traffic 60€.

Also min. 40€ und max. 85€, je nach dem wie ich surfe/sauge....

MFG INU.ID


----------

